# 2 Males..I think



## Lyssloo2 (Apr 10, 2020)

I have 2 beautiful male ringneck doves...I think. 
Two years ago, I bought Wendell from Stromberg's chickens and requested a male. He is gorgeous and bow-coos beautifully. Last summer, we rescued, Ju, who we were told was female...well, HE bow-coos, a ton and has lately been mounting my Wendell. 
They have been bickering nonstop, wing slapping and biting, to the point where I've had to separate them. 
Is it possible that I have a same sex couple? Ju mounts and I swear is mating Wendell...could W be female even though he displays male behavior? 
I haven't seen any eggs from W, though, when our Diamond Dove layed an egg, W began trying to incubate it..
I'm mostly just curious about their situation, so any opinions are appreciated 😊


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, you could have two cock birds.


----------

